# HRR_Brax_Hybrid Audio_ Rebuild Take 2



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Showcasing the Brax MX4`s and a MX2 in my HHR. 

Justin Marks is responsible for the flat panel design . DWayne Blackwood will be matching the panels to the car.

Justin has two days into the cosmetic panel build. He moves quick.

We will be back working on the build on Tuesday. I will post up more pictures Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

this will be sick build...
cant wait to see it finished


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

someone stole your back seat dude!


----------



## carlr (Feb 27, 2011)

I have a feeling this build is going to be awesome!


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

capea4 said:


> someone stole your back seat dude!


Turned it into a HHR Panel version. 

The amps are so big that the back seats had to go. 

The 15" sub is firing I.B. through the bottom of the spare tire well.


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

What happened to all the fab work that was done in Nashville?


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

It is Tuesday, update time. Justin Marks did a little something in the back and DWayne Blackwood started the round stuff .


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Looks pretty darn good lad !!!


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Onyx1136 said:


> What happened to all the fab work that was done in Nashville?


Hmm, wondering myself..


----------



## AutoDesignNYC (Jul 27, 2016)

Looks awesome so far.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Day 4 progress.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

We doing something else today. Nothing new today but a cleaner work area. 

Post up something new in a few days.


----------



## gregerst22 (Dec 18, 2012)

This should be awesome. Sub'd


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Sub'd! Looks pretty awesome so far!


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

Man, this is soooo nice, killer router skills! It's amazing how fast the pro's can bang insane work like this out. Sub'd


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

WOW!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Sub'd I want to seek this one out to listen to once it is complete


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Started pressing grills . 

Justin Marks
Audition Audio Fab Center
Cumming, Ga


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Sub'd this is going to be nice


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

I got too busy to take a bunch of pictures tonight. Dwayne has taken over the build and is matching panels to the car. Justin cutting plexi and making the final two pressed grills. 

Tomorrow night I will update the thread with images. 
SQ is hard working two jobs. All three of us are working full time day jobs and also working on rebuilding the HHR in our off time. 

Big thanks to DWayne Blackwood, Justin " Nubs" Marks, Scott Patterson, John Marsh and Ben Vollmer. 

These guys made this happen for me.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Next time


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Pressed grills are finished. Panel matching is almost completed. Cut plexi tonight and get ready for vinyl. 

Almost done.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Lookin' good!


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2016)

BlackHHR said:


> Pressed grills are finished. Panel matching is almost completed. Cut plexi tonight and get ready for vinyl.
> 
> Almost done.


THIS LOOKS AMAZING.....!!!!

Subscribed to see the final product... Fantastic !!!


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Dude.

Dude, dude, dude.

Duuuuuude!

All I got.

#MakeSoundGreatAgain


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

BlackHHR said:


> Pressed grills are finished. Panel matching is almost completed. Cut plexi tonight and get ready for vinyl.
> 
> Almost done.


Wow, very nice so far.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

This dang sweet build !


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

I was asked for an update on the build. 

This is all I have Benny Z ..


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

You're gonna need more sandpaper...


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Getting close to getting the glue gun ready. 
The fitting of panels is credited to
Audition Audio Fab Center
D`Wayne Blackwood

https://www.facebook.com/AuditionFab/?fref=ts


----------



## carlr (Feb 27, 2011)

That looks just... awesome...


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

carlr said:


> That looks just... awesome...


+1 Can't wait to see this build completed!


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

Holy moly, just visited Audition Audio's Facebook page. They're incredible builders!


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

1FinalInstall said:


> Holy moly, just visited Audition Audio's Facebook page. They're incredible builders!


Yes they are. The vast majority of the work they do goes unpublished on forums and FB. D`Wayne is humble about posting pictures and only reveals the builds when they are finished. Not in photos, but at an event. Like finals, CES and SEMA. 

The BMW 135I Brax build that will be at KFest in Dallas next weekend is one of the many projects that D`Wayne Blackwood is responsible for building. 
We installed the gear and wired the car. Audition Audio Fab Center was responsible for all fabrication work.


----------



## Davidkelly (Aug 29, 2015)

So beautiful !!!


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Getting closer to being finished. Wrapping panels now.

Audition Audio Fab Center

D`Wayne Blackwood 
Justin Marks


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^^. Sweeeeet.


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

This is going to be so nice.


----------



## carlr (Feb 27, 2011)

That's some vinyl wrapping skills on display right there!


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

WOW that's really shaping up! Love it when a plan comes together. Looks GREAT!


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

I will swing by the Fab Center on my way home and get some updated images. The doors grills needed to be repressed to match the same metal perf as the rear grills. I did that on Saturday. Also painted all the grills. I would like to eliminate the door grills altogether, but I am not rebuilding the door panels. There is no speakers low in the doors, moved to kick panels.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

^^^looks fantastic


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Pick the car up this Sunday. We took a few days off for KFest . 
Getting very close to finishing up.


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

Would you recommend a certain type of Polyprime? Any used on this? Thanks, looks INCREDIBLE!


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

1FinalInstall said:


> :Would you recommend a certain type of Polyprime? Any used on this? Thanks, looks INCREDIBLE!



No primer was used on this project. 

If we were going to paint this work, then we would be using feather lite heavy build primer. 
Feather Lite Primer is a two part paint. It is mixed with the same activator as used with fiberglass resin to make it kick.


Under a glued material, roughed sanded parts for the glue to adhere to works best.


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

BlackHHR said:


> No primer was used on this project.
> 
> If we were going to paint this work, then we would be using feather lite heavy build primer.
> Feather Lite Primer is a two part paint. It is mixed with the same activator as used with fiberglass resin to make it kick.
> ...


Great info, thank you!


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Almost done !! Finish up the lighting and assemble the build. Every insert will have lighting.


----------



## Extended Power (Jun 8, 2014)

Frickin Beautiful work man, truly awesome.


----------



## yeldak99 (Mar 5, 2008)

BlackHHR said:


> Almost done !! Finish up the lighting and assemble the build. Every insert will have lighting.


Is that the new mini 12v car audio battery?


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

DANG SON!!!!


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Done !!
Audition Fabrication Center 
Project Coordinator Dwayne Blackwood 
Flat Panel Fabrication credit to Justin Marks 
Panel matching and vinyl wrapping credit to Dwayne Blackwood.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

That looks great!

It's gonna be tough driving everyday. I'd be neevous... checking my rear view at every stop light making sure no one was about to run in to the back of me. Lol.


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

Great example of how flat panels don't have to be boring. Good job guys.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

ErinH said:


> That looks great!
> 
> It's gonna be tough driving everyday. I'd be neevous... checking my rear view at every stop light making sure no one was about to run in to the back of me. Lol.



I hear ya !! 
I bought another car to drive a few months ago. It stays parked in the shop at work now.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Are the LEDs color-changing? Like, could they be...green? 

But seriously...it looks fantastic! They did a great job.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Nope, non-RGB for me . 

Blue only.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

WOW!!! That turned out great Greg...


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Bravo for a well executed job, will this be a shop display only vehicle now ?


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

BlackHHR said:


> Nope, non-RGB for me .
> 
> Blue only.













Oh the fun we have!


----------



## mirkinator (Feb 22, 2016)

I was secretly hoping that there would be unreleased high end Hybrid Audio amps under that tape.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm loving the fact that it is an all Brax amp build.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Coppertone said:


> Bravo for a well executed job, will this be a shop display only vehicle now ?


I will compete it in the IASCA Pro class. 
It will stay at Hybrid in the warehouse and not driven. It will be open for anyone stopping by to demo the Brax amps. 
As Erin pointed out, getting in an accident would be bad at this point. 
Scott has been gracious enough to allow me to leave it parked in the warehouse, next to my work station 

The sub came to life with a loading board and the two vents. Justin used nut inserts to bolt everything together from the bottom of the panels. . Also he lined the panels with foam padding to eliminate vibrations and rattles.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

#1BigMike said:


> WOW!!! That turned out great Greg...


Thanks Mike. See you soon.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Hopefully there will some videos that I can live vicariously through being posted.


----------



## ugnlol (Apr 14, 2010)

Any pictures of the front speaker installs?


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

Just plain ol' AWESOME!!


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Ha, Scott told me he had this gem hiding in a storage bin in the warehouse. 
Found !!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Talk about a diamond in hiding.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

ugnlol said:


> Any pictures of the front speaker installs?


Soon,

We are about to rebuild the kicks cosmetic panels. Then I will post up some new pictures. 
The grills do not match the doors or the rear grills. Not fitting to publish these just yet when they will be changed in the next 10 days.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Coppertone said:


> Talk about a diamond in hiding.


Found it in the Black Betty box . 

Measures 15 hz - 30 Khz flat. 

Bye bye UMIK-1


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Some Scott Welch sorcery right here.


----------



## jbeez (Aug 20, 2013)

If you guys don't want that umik-1 just pack it with my helix dsp after you swap the main board 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Denaliz (Dec 2, 2014)

Great Googly moogly-well played sir.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

this sucks start over !!
ha ha jk..
keep it up love the Hybrid pressed grill!


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

BlackHHR said:


> Done !!
> Audition Fabrication Center
> Project Coordinator Dwayne Blackwood
> Flat Panel Fabrication credit to Justin Marks
> Panel matching and vinyl wrapping credit to Dwayne Blackwood.



Wow, it turned out amazing! I would park it next to my desk, too!


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

ugnlol said:


> Any pictures of the front speaker installs?


My fabrication team is in Jamaica for a couple of weeks. When he returns I will post updated pictures of the cosmetic panel in the kicks. It needs a pressed grill to match the rest of the grills. Rebuild is needed . 

Top of door card and A pillar 




















Kick Panel cosmetic panel has not been rebuilt yet, but here it how it is now.











The sub woofer is infinite baffle C15SW-D2 . Firing through the bottom of the spare tire well, vented to the atmosphere.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Really looks great, Greg.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Thanks Benny, I cannot wait to listen to yours "again". See you really soon in Ky. First round is on me. You get the rest ..... LOL


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Hah! I'll just bring a bottle (or 10) of Goose. Lmao!


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Goose is good , White Label Kraken Rum is the drink of choice this cycle.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2016)

Dang that looks good...... oh, so does the install.....

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Man this build.. I got nothin'.. It's just.. just..


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Nice!!
Cant wait to see it set.. 
Maybe one day I will be able to hang with the cools kids again..


----------



## SQ WRX (Sep 2, 2016)

Nice! Install came out great!


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Ready to go !!


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

New head unit package going into the HHR. 

This kit will go co ax into the new Helix DSP PRO MKII. This head unit has been modified by Jeremy Carlson.  
It was new in the box 4 hours ago.


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

That dash kit is begging to be wrapped in a vinyl that matches the color and texture of the Denon faceplate.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Onyx1136 said:


> That dash kit is begging to be wrapped in a vinyl that matches the color and texture of the Denon faceplate.


Agree with you there. I will talk to Dwayne Blackwood tomorrow and see what he thinks he can do with it. 
It does need some love.


----------



## Denaliz (Dec 2, 2014)

What are you going to do with a cassette tape player? &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

Denaliz said:


> What are you going to do with a cassette tape player? ��


What are you talking about?


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Denaliz said:


> What are you going to do with a cassette tape player? ��


Watching movies


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Look much better residing in the dash and spinning a cd.

I need to polish the display window on the head unit. That is a minor item caused from the shipping protective wrap.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

That's just awesome! Wish they still made them like this.


----------



## Denaliz (Dec 2, 2014)

Absolutely freaking amazing!


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

That's a slick looking combo. Didn't Erin post a how-to here on changing the illumination color of the Denon power meter display?


----------



## Denaliz (Dec 2, 2014)

Onyx1136 said:


> That's a slick looking combo. Didn't Erin post a how-to here on changing the illumination color of the Denon power meter display?


It's pretty easy on 90% of most headunits or car a/c lighting type stuff. I did this on my last vehicle a Toyota Sequoia. Most the leds inside are white with a colored film over them unless someone has modded it.

https://www.superbrightleds.com/cat/led-vehicle-replacement-bulbs/


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Onyx1136 said:


> That's a slick looking combo. Didn't Erin post a how-to here on changing the illumination color of the Denon power meter display?


Not sure, but I am thinking it will be straight forward to swap out the lights with blue led`s.

The deck will have to come back out when my co axial cable arrives. 
Jeremy Carlson modded this deck, it has a few perks. 
More to come as the center console gets designed and built.


----------

